# Video Of Rabbit!



## Savannah1687 (Nov 15, 2006)

I think she's nesting...so I was trying to get hay out of her mouth. Hope you all like it!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSinn7wNILc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSinn7wNILc[/ame]


----------



## naturestee (Nov 15, 2006)

But Maaaaa! It's for my imaginary babies!


----------

